
Tinder-like application for gifs built with Elm - matthieu-b
https://github.com/matthieu-beteille/gipher
======
pyeng
You might want to add a demo / features page, that allows you to try the thing
out, look at the main features, without having to login with Facebook.

Because I can tell you this now: __No one __in this crowd (tech /geek) will
login with Facebook.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Exactly my first thought, I immediately bailed at the FaceBook login. Perhaps
accounts outside of Facebook?

~~~
matthieu-b
I quickly created a signup/login form, you should be able to try now

------
dopamean
>Gipher has the main features we can find in any modern single page
application:

>facebook authentication

What? Authentication with Facebook is a "main feature" of modern single page
apps?

I'm not on Facebook and so there are all sorts of things I cant use that
require auth with Facebook. This little app does not seem like something that
needs Facebook auth to work.

~~~
derefr
Not the creator, but at a guess (from seeing a lot of apps that do this): the
app doesn't strictly require Facebook _in particular_ —but requiring a
Facebook account is a popular and simple proxy-method of deduplicating your
users so that people can't vote multiple times. Basically, it's a very cheap
KYC solution, on about the same level as domain-verification for TLS certs.

I've been thinking for a while of creating a service that's _specifically and
only_ for this—an OAuth provider that gets your personal details the way
Facebook does and enforces one-account-per-person, but then doesn't actually
_transmit_ your identiity to the site using it for OAuth. You, as an app
developer, get to know each of your accounts represents a unique human, but
don't get to know anything else about those humans.

Alternately, the OAuth provider could be set up so that each human can have
_multiple_ pseudonymous accounts on your service (picking at OAuth login time
which one they want to use), allowing for creation of cheap "throwaway
accounts"—while still giving the site the ability to ban an abusive _human_
altogether, without knowing enough to link the accounts together. To the site,
it'd simply look like they ban one account (as an OAuth provider API call),
and then the other accounts just never sign on again.

~~~
EGreg
The best way to prevent rigged voting is not to let the users select what's
being voted on out of a large pool. Polling is better!

------
greenspot
Why the FB login?

I hit Command-w in the second I saw the FB login without any demo or feature
section. Good luck with your bounce rate.

~~~
matthieu-b
You can re-open a tab now an try it out, I just added a username/password
login

------
learc83
I don't see any problem with required a Facebook login for this. It's supposed
to be a toy "Tinder like" side project, and Tinder requires a Facebook login.

It also only requires access to your public profile information.

------
seddona
Great work, would love to try this out but I'm not going to link my Facebook
to a random app.

~~~
learc83
Facebook will tell you what the app has access to before you give it
permission. I tried it, and it only has access to your public profile
information, which is already publicly available anyway.

~~~
duaneb
Yea, but before there was nothing easy to tie this app and the public profile.
Now there's no choice but to tie the two.

~~~
learc83
What are you attempting to avoid? What's the risk that you're trying to
mitigate? Were you planning on signing up with an anonymous email?

~~~
duaneb
I wasn't planning on signing up at all—to my knowledge, nothing about this
single-page-app requires a session at all.

The risk here is that I don't want the app creator to know my name. It's that
simple—I don't know them, I don't trust them, I trust them less now that they
ask for completely unnecessary information. Let's say traffic to this site is
linked with lower credit scores: it's naturally absurd that the two are
causally related, but it's a reality that I have zero control over how my
traffic data relates to how companies use it. All I can do is reduce my
traffic data from getting into their hands where I can help it.

~~~
learc83
>nothing about this single-page-app requires a session at all.

The app saves you the gifs you like/disliked that requires a session. Now you
could say the app doesn't have to save that information, but then I'd say it's
a toy app so it doesn't have to do anything. The creator wanted it to save
your history, therefore it requires a session.

Let's say it requires a regular email login instead of facebook (in order to
support password reset). If you're using an anonymous email that you've been
careful never to accidentally associate with your name, then yeah you could
keep the app creator from knowing your name.

If like most people you just use your regular email address, it's trivial to
get your name with a quick google search.

>Let's say traffic to this site is linked with lower credit scores

If you're really worried about that, then you should probably have an entire
fake virtual identity to handle things like this.

~~~
duaneb
> then you should probably have an entire fake virtual identity to handle
> things like this.

I don't believe facebook allows this. Hence the problem with a facebook-only
login.

~~~
dvt
I hope you realize the irony of "protecting your identity" when you link your
Github on HN (that has your real name) and which, in turn, links to your
resume, portfolio, personal website, and (presumably) private email address.

Stop being a dick.

~~~
duaneb
My email address isn't private, and I am OK with these comments being linked
to my real identity. But—and this is important—I elected to do that.

It's far more of a dick to force your users to reveal their identity.

EDIT: to be clear, OP is not a dick, but there should be a non-session or non-
sso signin option (as there is now) if I want to preserve anonymity for what
is essentially a (polished) toy.

------
tantalor
"Login with Facebook"

No thanks.

------
mrcactu5
#1 huge fan of Elm -- was this build with start-app??

#2 i used the app and noticed you can collect data to build discriminant
classifier. Even simpler - a Naive Bayes classifier since outcome is binary -
Like / Dislike

#3 (continuation of #2) how many users do you have? to estimate data

~~~
vijayr
No clue about elm - could you please share why it is good?

Wow, there are so many JS libraries today - even just making a list is a big
task in itself :(

~~~
a-saleh
Well, good is a subjective term, but this demo of its debugger [1] certainly
peaked my interest :) I even has live examples with hot-swapable code (that is
opensource if you'd like touse it.)

But it is not a library. So if you would want a list of pros/cons you'd need
to compare it to other compile-to-js languages.

Its purpose seems to be creating reactive web-based UI. Basic building block
is converting event-stream of user input into an event-stream of html,
simplest example probably were [2]

Ok, it might be web-gl as well :) And it is type-checked if that is your jam,
but has decent type inference if you don't like writing types explicitly.

[1] [http://elm-lang.org/blog/time-travel-made-easy](http://elm-
lang.org/blog/time-travel-made-easy) [2] [http://elm-lang.org/examples/mouse-
position](http://elm-lang.org/examples/mouse-position)

------
concernedctzn
Sounds like a fun little side project, would appreciate a screenshot (or a gif
of how it works) in your readme

------
arbre
You should allow people to delete their profile.

------
d0lph
[http://itsthisforthat.com/](http://itsthisforthat.com/)

It's like tinder for gifs

------
pauljohncleary
wow, literally every comment is about facebook login

seriously guys come on

I really like this! It seems your "mobile first" design is "mobile only", you
might want to make gifs show up as their actual size on bigger screens, the
square chops them off at the sides sometimes

Are you going to use the likes to show me personalised gifs?

~~~
diggan
I would love to give feedback but I can't even try the application, maybe
that's why the comment section here is filled with comments related to
Facebook... I'm not the only one who wants to try it out.

~~~
learc83
Apparently the guy didn't want to go through the hassle of implementing a
login system and the dependencies that involves (ability to send password
reset emails mainly).

If I were you, I'd make a fake facebook profile just for situations like this.

------
matthieu-b
Thanks for the feedbacks, just added a login with username/password

------
_pmf_
Interface would probably be nice for a Reddit client.

------
maxthegeek1
looks good! huge fan of elm. might want to fix the flickering in the gifs
though. they appear to load twice.

~~~
matthieu-b
Thanks! Indeed there are a lot of things to fix/improve! It was only supposed
to be a simple project to build something with elm, but it looks like people
actually like it. I'll try to fix all these things really soon!

------
a_imho
page is empty (Iceweasel, Linux)

~~~
rjeli
Page is also empty for me, vanilla Firefox on Linux

------
EMRo
so...imgur?

